# Verizon HD leaked rom



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

I flashed Scott's deodex HD rom from xda. It's working great so far. I removed most of craps and functions I don't want, and added many mods (G7 works fine...). native tether is working, got toggle options, reboot options, headphone shortcut, Google Now, Wallet, and using tweakwiz, beans phone, contact, camera, mms, and gallery... all works good. NFL works fine. No FCs at all for a day...

I'm still on stock HD kernel and HD modem but works alright. Quadrant score hit almost 5000. I think custom kernel may not work well with this rom yet.

Hope some Devs make a rom based on this...


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Where'd you see this?


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> Where'd you see this?


There is a stock rom in xda.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1911118


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Another ICS rom? Meh. I want to be excited but it's hard to be when you're expecting JB. Thanks for the heads up, I might give it a shot.


----------

